# Riyadh Job Offer, Structural Engineer, Advice?



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been offered a job in Riyadh. I need to negotiate with my company a decent package.

The job is for a Structural Engineer (min 10 years experience), 48 hour work week, 5.5 work days per week.
Right now all they have offered is 35,000SAR per month ($110k USD per year). (No mention of housing allowance, transportation).

A similar position in in Australia (where I live) is about $90-95k per year (AUD approx. USD), for a 38 hour work week.

Could anyone provide advice on what I should come back to them with as a fair offer?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest they provide housing, flights home each year, transportation, medical, a yearly bonus equal to one months salary, and 40 days leave, not 30, that you are able to divide up into at least two separate vacations. 


At the VERY least. You are going to saudi....... 

In the end though, is really up to you what you will put up with. You have to decide what amount of money makes it worth coming and working 6 days a week vs living anormal life in Australia where you are able to be 'free' to have a life on 'weekends'.


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

If I'm understanding correctly, you are much better off with this salary than an offer in Australia. There's no taxes in Saudi (right?) so you're making much, much more? I actually dont know what the tax rate is like in Austrailia though. I would think that at least medical should be inlcuded. Obviously, Im not expert and probably shouldn't even be responding. But, it looks like a pretty good deal. Have you calculated how much more you would acutally be making with this offer?


----------

